# Raw feeding UK



## Smcca11 (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi. I e been feeding my 2 year old Vizsla Natural instinct for about a year now. Her skin is flakey and dandruffy. She gets little lumps/spots all over her skin, gets an unusual red patch on her tummy and smells slightly unusual. Not a normal doggy smell, the only way that I can describe it (it sounds really strange I know) is that she smells a bit like she's been on a sunbed with a bit of dog mixed in. I want to carry on feeding raw, that I am certain. I just wondered if anyone has had a similar skin issue with their dog and if they could recommend a different complete raw food? Or is it not food related? I'd appreciate your help. Many thanks.


----------



## chilithevizsla (Apr 2, 2014)

Is this a recent development or always been that way?
It sounds like allergies but as to what you can either get a test done at a vet which is a lot easier or you can start offering one type of meat for a while and see if the symptoms go, if not try another, if that doesn't help its another ingredient in the NI or an environmental factor such as allergy to grasses, house sprays, fabric cleaner etc.

I would personally go to the vet, get some relief medication and while you try and figure out the source.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It sounds more like an environmental allergy that a lot of vizslas seem to struggle with, but to rule out dietary I would try feeding a diy raw diet for awhile. Do you primarily feed one type of protein, like chicken? Sometimes they can become sensitized to a protein if they have a lot of it and taking a break for awhile can allow them to eat it later. From what I've heard chicken and other poultry in particular can be allergenic. 

After you try changing the diet for awhile (probably a month min for a good elimination diet) and the problem is still there I would safely assume it's environmental and just be sure to rinse off with plain water after running around outside. I'd also add in some oily fish, or fish oil to her diet to help with the dryness. 

As for other premade diets, I've heard wonderful things about Rawtdoor, https://www.facebook.com/groups/545357335598939/, which was actually started by a former forum member. Kevin would be more than happy to help you out. 

Good luck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I came across this a week or so ago.
If you cant figure out the allergy it may help.
http://www.nutriscan.org/


----------

